# Why did I drive 5 1/2 Hours to Tennessee today?



## jackrat (May 4, 2011)

To meet with Terry K,(AKA Redfoot nerd) of course! Picked up this nice female breeder.She's as heavy as a cinder block! I'll be posting some pictures tomorrow.She's upstairs getting re-aquainted with quagmire right now.LOL


----------



## Edna (May 4, 2011)

Double trouble! Congrats on your purchase, I bet Quagmire is happy to see her again!


----------



## jackrat (May 4, 2011)

Edna said:


> Double trouble! Congrats on your purchase, I bet Quagmire is happy to see her again!


It was odd when I introduced her.Of course,everybody had to check her out.But knobs and Quagmire,who came from the same group over a year ago, smelled of her closely and went nuts! Grunting and jerking their heads. I wish I had shot some video. I honestly believe they recognized her.It was something that had to be seen to be believed.Not harassing her, just walking around with her like old friends reunited.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 4, 2011)

That's so neat! Great picture of you two (well three)!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 4, 2011)

Aw that is so cool!


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2011)

Great pic of the both of you and your new tortoise  Congrats!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2011)

I love those moments, nice pictutre....Congrats on the one...........


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 12, 2011)

I've never heard of or ever seen either of those ???????

I've created a monster.. now he has his own website.. if I could just get him to take even decent pics................ he won't listen!

Of course they recognized each other.. Knobs grew up with her from a hatchling in '98.. and Quag has been in love with her since '04.

In fact she had a blessed event three days ago - this is a 3rd day pic -






I expect she'll pick right up where she left off here. May lay eggs this fall!

NERD


----------



## jackrat (May 12, 2011)

Congrats Terry! LOL I'm still learning the picture taking thing.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 12, 2011)

You'll be taking pics of her pips in no time Jeff!

Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 20, 2011)

Just got another pip from her 12/26/10 egg today. Wonder why we're getting these longer incubation times?

Got another surprize to start a thread about!

NERD


----------



## Jacob (May 20, 2011)

Awesome, thats a long drive!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful tort... she's big!!

Giggity Goo!


----------

